# Rear Sight for a Tracker .44 mag (six shot)



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

The rear sight on my Tracker is crooked. My gunsmith suggested either buying an after market replacement, or sending it back to Taurus for repair. I can't find any replacement sights online for the Tracker. It is model 2-440049, and it shoots just fine, but the skewed sight is a pain, and I want it fixed. Any suggestions for replacement sights?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OuttaPhilly said:


> The rear sight on my Tracker is crooked. My gunsmith suggested either buying an after market replacement, or sending it back to Taurus for repair. I can't find any replacement sights online for the Tracker. It is model 2-440049, and it shoots just fine, but the skewed sight is a pain, and I want it fixed. Any suggestions for replacement sights?


Yeah: Buy a different gun.

(Sorry 'bout that: The Devil made me write it.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

How crooked is crooked? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

After a bit of Googlefu, it appears that this is a common issue and there is no aftermarket replacement.

Time to use that lifetime warranty.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Trade it in on a S&W. That's what I did. The S&W is more money, but twice the gun.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Upgrade up to a Ruger.


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

OP Update: I called Taurus Customer Service on Tuesday. They are shipping me an entire rear sight assembly, no charge, and I should have it a week.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good for Taurus!
Maybe they're finally turning their organization, and their customer-service system, around.
This would be a good start to the process.


----------

